# Was zum Geier ist ein Schnurrito?



## DER SCHWERE (31 März 2013)

​


----------



## MetalFan (31 März 2013)

In China essen die so etwas bestimmt!


----------



## BlueLynne (31 März 2013)

und ich dachte, das sei ein ganz besonders scharfes mexikanisches Essen ....

man schnurrt hinter nur noch, weil einem die Luft wegbleibt


----------



## Soloro (31 März 2013)

:drip: Hat was von 'ner Frühlingsrolle. :drip:


----------



## Tom365 (31 März 2013)

Aber nur Gedünsted nicht Gebraten (Paul Panzer)


----------



## CukeSpookem (31 März 2013)

Falsche Rezeptur, die Katze zuerst durch den Fleischwolf, erst dann in den Burrito, bitte beachten !


----------



## Punisher (1 Apr. 2013)

danke dir.


----------



## comatron (2 Apr. 2013)

Das ist ein Schreibfehler. Richtig lautet das Wort SCHNARRITO und laut Duden gibts sowas gar nicht.


----------

